# Goatbabies today maybe?



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*HELP Can someone tell me if my girl is in labour?*

Think I may be having goatbabies today. Hard to say because she isnt showing any classic signs yet (no baby talk or nesting, no discharge, udder not strutted) but I think Hallo (nubian) may be in early stages of labour. She is on day 146 today. Doing a lot of groaning and sitting down a lot, neck stretched out against the wall, eyes closed, panting. Every now and then gets a sudden jolt and shifts like someone has kicked her in the guts. Has bitten her stomach a couple of times. When I got her up she stamped her feet a lot and head pressed a bit. She is awfully awfully uncomfortable poor girl. I really do hope she does it today.

Please someone tell me this sounds like early labour and my whale of a goat might finally pop. I am terrified its gonna be quads again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It does sound like labor has started. Good luck! Hope she goes textbook for you. :book:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok so I'm really confused and a little bit worried about this doe now. This behaviour has pretty much continued all day with no classic signs of labour. So I dont know if I'm looking at a) a doe in normal pre-labour, b) a doe in labour who is not progressing or c) just an uncomfortable doe. 

If she was doing these behaviours along with nesting, baby talk or a strutted udder I would think we were in labour and having problems, and I'd have my hand in there figuring out whats wrong. 

She is sitting down and its hard to tell whether she is just shifting around to try to get comfortable or it almost looks like she is straining. But she's not doing any proper signs of labour. 

I am so confused and really lost, I just dont know what to do. I'm trying to upload a video from my phone so you can see what she is doing.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/v/508563982489787]http://www.facebook.com/v/508563982489787

will this work?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

if you click the links between all the rest of the garbage it should show you a vid of what she is doing


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I couldn't see the video but if she normally shows a strutted udder and different behavior before she's ready to deliver she may just be in early labor. 

Trust your gut Keren, if you think theres a problem, don't hesitate to check her. I'm headed to work and will be looking forward to a happy update later :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Liz.

Try this link?

http://www.facebook.com/v/508570425822476]http://www.facebook.com/v/508570425822476

She is a first timer, so I dont know what is normal for her. Her sister didnt fill her udder till after kidding, but her sister also kidded down at 142 days with quads and a multitude of problems.

I had pretty much made up my mind to go in and see if she was dilated, but then I went out and she was out grazing with the herd so I am thinking perhaps for now she is just really uncomfortable. Sigh. Another night of getting up to check every few hours. And then I have to head off to work tomorrow. Have given my neighbour a crash course in labour signs, she will check her every few hours tomorrow.

I am definitely setting up cameras next year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Still couldn't see the video but glad nothing is wrong so far. Hopefully she won't keep fooling you and just give birth.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Just had one of my girls do that to me! She had a really uncomfortable day and now she is just fine four days later. Sigh, gotta love em though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you put on a rubber glove and see if she is open.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

We have goatbabies  My neighbour was watching her today, she was much the same. By 1.30pm she had discharge and was baby talking. So I raced home as fast as I could. Got home around 3pm, went in to see what was happening as she wasnt really pushing or progressing. #1 was a big buck kid presenting head only, both legs back and very stuck. I got one leg forward, couldnt get the other so pulled him like that, was a bit of a hard pull as she was very tight. #2 and #3 were presented correctly but she was exhausted so I pulled them as well. #2 is a girl and #3 a boy. 3.5kg for each of the first two and a whopping 4.5kg for the third buck. Mum is doing well, I've milked a little colostrum out of her and given them their first feed, will milk her out again and feed again a little later. So glad its all over and everyone is ok! And also glad my hubby went and bought some bourban and coke just before I got home cos he was stressed!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:dance: Congrats! That's about the same thing we had to do with our first freshener last year.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I love reading these kind of stories!!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay! Way to go!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything went well. You will have to post some pictures!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats!!! Do we get to see them? {hint hint}


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/hallos-new-triplets-135876/#post1264224


----------

